# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  COBRA ROADSTER REPLICA FOR SALE

## Martinco

COBRA ROADSTER REPLICA FOR SALE

Car built and painted by BACKDRAFT in Durban.
First Registered: 05/03/2007.
5000 kms since new.
Based on BMW suspension
Fitted with removable hard top
Authentic Ford 289 CID Motor with 4 BLL Holley and fully redone.
Full set of headers.
Full VDO Instrumentation.
Stainless steel Side pipes.
5 Speed manual gearbox.
2.95 BMW Diff.
Knock-on pin drive Wheels with 15" Bridgestone tyres.
Special space saver knock-on Spare wheel.
Boot and interior fully carpeted.
One owner
Built as close to authentic as possible.

Price:  R 260,000.00

----------


## Dave A

You're selling your baby  :EEK!: 

Tempting though  :Devil2:

----------


## Martinco

Yes............... As you can see from the mileage, I have hardly used it. The problem is that when I moved my factory to the new one, I lost the area where I used to store the car and at the new premises, I do not have decent storage without putting the car in danger of dings and scratches. My neighbor at home very kindly offered that I can keep the car under roof by him, but I cannot indefinitely keep it there. So I have to look at this. My home has a double garage, full stop.

I checked with TRTec who manufactures these cars and they indicated that a new turnkey car with similar specs would set you back +- R 405000.00.  So a good deal for somebody wanting one.

----------


## tec0

Nice build, But for some reason Dave I can see you enjoying a toy like this.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It would be lovely for a Sunday drive and in your aria there is far less potholes. Here by us you can see the potholes on Google earth...  :Rofl:

----------


## Martinco

> Nice build, But for some reason Dave I can see you enjoying a toy like this. 
> 
> It would be lovely for a Sunday drive and in your aria there is far less potholes. Here by us you can see the potholes on Google earth...


There are quite a few of these cars running in Durban and I might add some as potent as a Cobra itself.
I specifically had this one built as a docile "old mans" car.  But not VERY old as it can still bite !

----------


## Dave A

> There are quite a few of these cars running in Durban and I might add some as potent as a Cobra itself.


Yep. I saw a great one on a showroom floor in Pinetown not too long ago. It had a Merc V8 compressor motor in it churning out about 500bhp as I recall. A truly spectacular widow maker if ever I saw one - and at a great price too.

Unfortunately I have a personal goal to achieve before I'll allow myself to indulge in toys such as these. 
But there's no harm in looking and drooling a little - it helps the motivation.  :Wink:

----------


## Martinco

Thanks Dave,

I already pictured you driving down the N2 towards Toti ! Sheees.    :Slap:

----------


## Dave A

In an effort to make up for your disappointment...  :Embarrassment: 

I was going to suggest advertsing the car on cars.co.za - it certainly gets enough traffic and the cost to list is small change.

But scratching around there I see a possible classification problem.

This thread is up to postion 6 on Google.co.za for the search term _cobra roadster_ though.  :Big Grin:

----------

Martinco (19-Jan-11)

----------


## Martinco

> Yes............... As you can see from the mileage, I have hardly used it. The problem is that when I moved my factory to the new one, I lost the area where I used to store the car and at the new premises, I do not have decent storage without putting the car in danger of dings and scratches. My neighbor at home very kindly offered that I can keep the car under roof by him, but I cannot indefinitely keep it there. So I have to look at this. My home has a double garage, full stop.
> 
> I checked with TRTec who manufactures these cars and they indicated that a new turnkey car with similar specs would set you back +- R 405000.00.  So a good deal for somebody wanting one.


Just to prove what I said about the price.......................... look at:
http://www.surf4cars.co.za/showroom/...errer=showroom

----------


## Martinco

> But scratching around there I see a possible classification problem.
> 
> This thread is up to postion 6 on Google.co.za for the search term _cobra roadster_ though.


And first if you look at "Pages from SA"

----------


## Dave A

Now all we need is someone looking to buy a Cobra Roadster  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martinco

I have rec'd the following email.....................what do you think, does it smell ?   :Confused: 
I have sent her mails with my name, why does she refer to me as "DEAR SELLER" ?

_DEAR SELLER,


Thanks for the information.  I am at sea at the moment because I work as a
Marine Engineer but I still have my family house in South Africa   where I
lived for many years before relocating to  the United States of America to
join my husband, and accordingly, I will be pleased to make the payment in
the United States dollars equivalent which is easily convertible to South
African Rands.


I  will however be paying you by PayPal and insist on this payment medium
because I don't have access to my  bank account online as I don't have
Internet banking. But I can pay from my PayPal account because my bank
account is fully linked and attached to it, and besides, the payment system
is perfectly secured for both of us. I will therefore need you to give me
your PayPal email address and your acceptable exchange rate of South African
Rands to United States Dollars so that I can make the payment as soon as
possible. In case you dont have PayPal account, you can easily set one up
within a minute at any branch of First National Bank in South Africa or go
to www.PayPal.com <http://www.paypal.com/>. Should you also wish to have
more information about PayPal which is now widely used for payments in South
Africa, the First National Bank in South Africa would be glad to help, you
could also obtain first hand information from FNB website on thins link
https://www.fnb.co.za/news/archive/2...325paypal.html Please dont
worry about the PayPal charges because it is my responsibility to add it to
your price so that you can have your complete money. I need only your PayPal
email address to make the payment, and nothing else.

There is already a shipping agent  for the vehicle   to ship it to our family
house in South Africa after you have satisfactorily received your payment.
The shipping fee will however will be included in my payment to you
according to PayPal requirements and it will be their ultimate
responsibility to ensure the successful shipment of the vehicle .


Please let me know any other relevant conditions about the machine  and the
total amount of your price in United States Dollars equivalent. The vehicle
is a surprise birthday gift for my fathers forthcoming birthday during
which every members of the family will be celebrating with him. Therefore, I
will be pleased to make your payment immediately so that you can thereafter
release the car to the shipping agent as soon as you have your money in your
bank account through PayPal.


I will be pleased if you could still send me some few more pictures of the
vehicle   for my personal viewing.


MRS DANELLA WILSON .
_

----------


## AndyD

Nothing immediately jumps out as being dodgy but maybe google sections of the email and see what comes up. The only thing that would worry me about Paypal (apart from the costs incurred by using the system) is that I think the buyer has a grace period where they can cancel the transaction without the sellers approval.

----------

Martinco (22-Feb-11)

----------


## daveob

I smell a rat   :Yikes: 

This 'buyer' seems to know just a little too much about what you need to do to get a paypal account in SA.

I would find out what that grace period is that the buyer can reverse the transaction, and advise the buyer that you'll only release the vehicle after that period has passed.

Also, "to our family house in South Africa" doesn't sound right - I would have told you that I have a house in Durban / Bloem, etc.

Also, "as I don't have Internet banking" sounds like a crock of krap. Anyone that is away from home for any length of time, like a Marine Engineer, would definately have internet banking - she's got e-mail and internet access, so that's a lame excuse.

Maybe even suggest that as she still has family in SA, she can paypal the funds to a family member and they can do an EFT to your account.

Make up some excuse that you can't open a paypal account and insist on an EFT - if they want it so desparately as a surprise gift, they will find a way.

Also ask for a copy of her ID as you need it to deregister the vehicle from your name.

----------


## daveob

oooops. looks like I did smell a rat :

http://www.scamchecker.com/report/da...on-buying-scam

----------

Martinco (22-Feb-11)

----------


## Martinco

Thanks Dave,

Yes if you look at the email, there is simply too much irrelevant detail, but again thanks for your input and effort.
Shall we have some fun and continue the "negotiations" ?

----------


## daveob

Tread carefully Martin.

You don't know who they are ( probably a syndicate ), but they won't have too much trouble tracing you. 

For example, Unit 1A, Phithaba Industrial Park is very easy to find.

Piss them off enough and they may just decide to 'visit' and collect the car anyway.

----------


## Martinco

I catch your drift ! Oops sorry its sold !

----------


## Dave A

Reading that scam checker report, they're not after the vehicle. It's a variant of the 419 scam. Ultimately I think they're looking for people who don't understand PayPal.

----------


## Martinco

Care to see some ID of Mrs Wilson ???

----------


## AndyD

> ...but maybe google sections of the email and see what comes up..





> oooops. looks like I did smell a rat :
> 
> http://www.scamchecker.com/report/da...on-buying-scam


Nice work Daveob, I was going to run a few searches this evening but looks like you've got it covered. :Detective: 

The thing with this kinda scam is for every article about someone getting conned there probably a dozen who are too embarrassed to post their story. Obviously a nice little earner they have going, maybe Dave would like to put up her ipaddress here to help out future victims.

----------


## Dave A

> maybe Dave would like to put up her ipaddress here to help out future victims.


She never posted here - Martin would need to look at the email header info.

----------


## Martinco

Typical gmail account:

Return-path: <danellatradres432@gmail.com>
Envelope-to: martin@straptite.com
Delivery-date: Tue, 22 Feb 2011 03:03:38 -0600
Received: from mail-iy0-f182.google.com ([209.85.210.182]:44350)
	by equator.websitewelcome.com with esmtps (TLSv1:RC4-SHA:128)
	(Exim 4.69)
	(envelope-from <danellatradres432@gmail.com>)
	id 1Pro9e-0005VT-KY
	for martin@straptite.com; Tue, 22 Feb 2011 03:03:38 -0600
Received: by iyj12 with SMTP id 12so1792871iyj.27
        for <martin@straptite.com>; Tue, 22 Feb 2011 01:03:35 -0800 (PST)
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed;
        d=gmail.com; s=gamma;
        h=domainkey-signature:mime-version:in-reply-to:references:date
         :message-id:subject:from:to:content-type;
        bh=XmhHXCIXbqYGxQjTttMkxu6wtB5XWmuExkomRexyRlc=;
        b=q0xgVQaOgVtPIybRX9jmgr95HMW7HygBFddEb8rObQaGac4U  UF9vNtqQMxuwiJFJY5
         eqL3iqMIGz/puA92PeR9WhuRCelWb00Yw/R5RW+uHBUUYrA33yykZHzYqrLRrSDVYOgu
         b+8jWN2c7BioWHOxPc21BuJBbAf19faZyBryg=
DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; c=nofws;
        d=gmail.com; s=gamma;
        h=mime-version:in-reply-to:references:date:message-id:subject:from:to
         :content-type;
        b=r5uhGfIVv+SEvaSUPRQLrZGeMgUUonLgWyb+I0/8OkVVh01mOxNeT1gAM6qAk/vexq
         KaiWjguZQZptCbUthGl8/U2T/gpYz0RDOG2HcwRcJyuqKKts7XlN9ek6r4fJeSIOMp+2
         02xvTTKVedR+PaJSSQIwmH6mxIwcN9hID43UE=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Received: by 10.42.166.138 with SMTP id o10mr3188916icy.279.1298365415369;
 Tue, 22 Feb 2011 01:03:35 -0800 (PST)
Received: by 10.231.37.72 with HTTP; Tue, 22 Feb 2011 01:03:35 -0800 (PST)
In-Reply-To: <AANLkTi=9aUZw4O2xwft5cGuHLP_izcesuTLd7jSarRjZ@mai  l.gmail.com>
References: <AANLkTi=9aUZw4O2xwft5cGuHLP_izcesuTLd7jSarRjZ@mai  l.gmail.com>
Date: Tue, 22 Feb 2011 09:03:35 +0000
Message-ID: <AANLkTikTsJMX1YyMYKwB0ig0rMFJPG4WOt15sunHm1XH@mai  l.gmail.com>
Subject: Re: Pictures
From: DANELLA WILSON <danellatradres432@gmail.com>
To: Martin Coetzee <martin@straptite.com>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
X-Spam-Status: No, score=1.9
X-Spam-Score: 19
X-Spam-Bar: +
X-Spam-Flag: NO

----------


## Dave A

Might be an idea to forward the correspondence to abuse@gmail

----------


## Martinco

Good idea !  Shall do so.

----------

